# The "Beast" at Equine Affaire



## Chasin Ponies (Dec 25, 2013)

Just got back from Equine Affaire and had to post a picture of this Cimarron, almost double decker horse trailer that was tucked away in a corner right next to a huge motor home.

This beastie got more attention from us horse people than a lot of the exhibits! There _were bunches of us wandering around it trying to figure it out._ It has triple wheels on each side and is incredibly tall and huge when you are standing next to it. _It is also bumper pull!!_ Must be a custom job but it was unlike any I've ever seen.

I jokingly said to one woman that they must put the minis in the top and the regulars in the bottom and for a split second, I could see she believed me.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Never seen one like that before!


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

??? for giraffes?


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

Unless the entire top is living/sleeping quarters and the kitchen/"dining" is the front section of the -----the----- whatever it is.

And you're right, that top heavy looking thing isn't something I would expect to hook to a bumper.

Orrrr maybe it isn't meant to have horses in it. Maybe it's strictly for product containment? Still to top heavy to have a bumper hitch, IMO


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Think storage area deluxe....

I went to Cimarron trailers site...
They have a hay elevator and ability to make the entire "upstairs" a closed in storage pod....very impressive._ Never saw that before._  
_Hayracks & Hay Pods ? Cimarron Trailers
_ 
I though would *not* want to be towing that thing in high winds...
Can we say large sail setting sail with a gust of wind! :eek_color:

_*Chasin...
You didn't ask for a tour of the thing or more details???
*Tsk,tsk,tsk....
_ 
:runninghorse2:....


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

horselovinguy said:


> Think storage area deluxe....
> 
> I went to Cimarron trailers site...
> They have a hay elevator and ability to make the entire "upstairs" a closed in storage pod....very impressive._ Never saw that before._
> ...


I went to their website. Too, lollol

That secret compartment hay lift was something. 

Owning one of their trailers would be when we hit that stupidly rich lottery, I could by a new truck, hire a driver with a CDL and I'd become a groupie of Tom Seay's America By Horseback, lollol

Yeah Chasin' I gotta say, I would have camped out in my $10 roll up chair from Kmart to get a tour of that monster, lol


----------



## evilamc (Sep 22, 2011)

How did I not see this?! We were there all day walking everywhere! @Tazzie how did we miss this?!?!


----------



## Chasin Ponies (Dec 25, 2013)

It was parked in a corner, pretty well hidden but it was funny to watch horse people walk over to check it out. It was actually taller than the huge motor home parked next to it. I'd hate to haul something this big or try to get it under a bridge!

Owner wasn't anywhere around.

Motorhome and the trailer both had Texas plates. Guess it's true what they say "Everything is bigger in Texas"!!:eek_color:


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

walkinthewalk said:


> I went to their website. Too, lollol
> 
> That secret compartment hay lift was something.
> 
> ...


Cimarron is on my list for when I hit the lottery too! Of course you have to actually buy tickets to even have a chance at getting that needle in a haystack. LOL I don't think I want this model though.


----------

